# Broke my carbon bars today...



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes, in the middle of a 115 mile ride I broke the right drop on my Bonty XXX carbon bars. I just put them on the bike too, less then 200 miles on them. 

Any suggestions for a cheap replacement? (Less then $100). Most likely aluminum. Or recommended website to click through? Cheers.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Look through Chain Reaction Cycles site. I doubt that anyone would have a bigger selection. I just fitted a set from there - and shipped free to Canada.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Are the bars covered under a warranty?

Get aluminum bars. There's a greater fudge factor in them; they'll more likely bend than break so you can at least finish the ride. Weight savings over carbon is minimal but the price difference is astronomical.

I like Ritchey Curve bars. They are available in various price levels. I also see nothing wrong with shopping eBay for used bars if price is a concern.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

What led up to the bars breaking?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Lots of choices. The detail of shape is what distinguishes them. I use Deda Zero 100 bars and Williams Maxim bars. They're very similar is shape and the Williams are $70. 

Road Drop Bar Geometry : La Rueda Tropical

A few of Nick Legan's favorite things: Handlebars - VeloNews.com

Williams Maxim ACS


----------



## Majorca (Sep 23, 2012)

If you are in Canada, check out Epique Epique Accessories - Epique they have carbon bars and also bars with an integrated stem.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

mikerp said:


> What led up to the bars breaking?


Something happened to those bars. They don't 'just break'. I'd love to see some photos.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

cxwrench said:


> Something happened to those bars. They don't 'just break'. I'd love to see some photos.


Yep. There was some kind of damage--drop, over tightening something, a scratch from installing the shifters, etc.


----------



## nirVELOvana (Mar 6, 2014)

Anybody else smell a 600 pound gorilla in the room?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

nirVELOvana said:


> Anybody else smell a 600 pound gorilla in the room?


If the OP is a 600 pound gorilla he could break the bars. 

I broke mine once when a crank broke and I went down. Fortunately the crank was under warranty and both got replaced.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

Marcel Kittel recently broke his handlebar off and crashed 2 kilometers from the finish line. He hit a pot hole causing the bars to snap off. If he would have been using aluminum bars he could have won or lost based on his performance in the sprint. He was given a new bike and finished the stage with a pack time and injured his shoulder. He also was so frustrated he power bombed his bike on the road. No sure what happened with that bike afterwards.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

If he is a 600 pound gorilla he should get steel track handlebars, or it could be a defect.


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

cxwrench said:


> Something happened to those bars. They don't 'just break'. I'd love to see some photos.


I was training for the BWR here in Carlsbad, ca- there's LOTS of gravel. Coming down a hill and there was some wicked washboards at the bottom- then with an on coming truck I veered right, planted my right foot against the wall to avoid crashing. Quarter mile later we were hammering on the blacktop and the right drop cracked.

I can post a pic. No warranty, they were a gift from a friend. They had less then 200 miles on them. Crappy situation- but that's part of the game. I'm definitely going with aluminum.


----------



## nirVELOvana (Mar 6, 2014)

NJBiker72 said:


> If the OP is a 600 pound gorilla he could break the bars.
> 
> I broke mine once when a crank broke and I went down. Fortunately the crank was under warranty and both got replaced.





BikeLayne said:


> Marcel Kittel recently broke his handlebar off and crashed 2 kilometers from the finish line. He hit a pot hole causing the bars to snap off. If he would have been using aluminum bars he could have won or lost based on his performance in the sprint. He was given a new bike and finished the stage with a pack time and injured his shoulder. He also was so frustrated he power bombed his bike on the road. No sure what happened with that bike afterwards.





steel515 said:


> If he is a 600 pound gorilla he should get steel track handlebars, or it could be a defect.


No, no. I wasn't implying that the OP is a muscle bound simian. "_600 pound gorilla in the room_" is a figure of speech. It means...nevermind.

Anyway. All's well that ends well.


----------



## Duane Behrens (Nov 8, 2013)

looigi said:


> Lots of choices. The detail of shape is what distinguishes them. I use Deda Zero 100 bars and Williams Maxim bars. They're very similar is shape and the Williams are $70.
> 
> Road Drop Bar Geometry : La Rueda Tropical QUOTE]
> 
> Great info on the different shapes of handlebars, and the reasons they're different. And I now know why I'm more comfortable on shallow drops vs. classic. Thanks for this. DB


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

track sprinters use carbon bars, mostly 3t scatto and alpina...



steel515 said:


> If he is a 600 pound gorilla he should get steel track handlebars, or it could be a defect.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

From the story of how they broke, I can't see any explanation other than a defect - unless it broke at the shifter clamp?

OP: exactly where did they break - and why do you think the event you described had something to do with the break?

I'm only asking out of curiousity, but I don't think it's inherent in carbon bars. Not discouraging you from going alloy, but (to me) the reason isn't strength or reliability, it's cost.


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

Attached are three pics of where they broke; it's about an inch below the brake clamp. I received them as a gift from a friend who had them laying around in his garage for over a year- but they were brand new, never installed. (He got caught up with life and hasn't ridden in over a year). They were Bontrager XXX lites.

The reason I think that was the cause of the break- because they broke just shortly after it happened. I can't think of any other reason. They'd been on the bike less then 200 miles, no crashes, no falls. Maybe factory defect is it. I've attached the pics- let me know what you think.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

It is a very tidy break, no shredded fabric on either side. To me it looks like a break that was developed over a long time. 

The bars might have been bumped while in your friend's garage...it could happen without anyone noticing. A stress riser was created and the break expanded, concealed under your handlebar tape.

I use PRO carbon bars, no problem yet.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

Love my FSA Wing Pros. But I also have big hands so the ovalized top portion works for me.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Can you provide a photo showing more of the bar?


----------



## msrothwe (Jan 16, 2008)

That is a weird spot for it to break, relatively low stress. I've broken two sets of handlebars (aluminum though) and they both broke right next to the clamp. 

With that said, it looks like there's a crack running up vertically along the center-line of the bar going up to the brake levers. How tight were the levers? I'm wondering if they pinched the bar and cracked it.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

nirVELOvana said:


> No, no. I wasn't implying that the OP is a muscle bound simian. "_600 pound gorilla in the room_" is a figure of speech. It means...nevermind.
> 
> Anyway. All's well that ends well.


Psst... it's "800 pound gorilla"... that figure of speech - it's 800 - not 600. May be why no one got the reference.


----------



## nirVELOvana (Mar 6, 2014)

rose.johnp said:


> View attachment 294261
> View attachment 294262
> View attachment 294263
> 
> ...


To me, that damage looks too coincidentally neat and straight to attribute the break solely to impact. I mean to my layman's eyes it looks like it *could* be the separation of a join between two separate sheets of carbon fabric. I emphasize *could*, because I don't profess to be an expert on the subject of how carbon fiber handlebars are made or how they fail (_though I'm sure dozens of others here will claim that distinction_).


----------



## nirVELOvana (Mar 6, 2014)

OldZaskar said:


> Psst... it's "800 pound gorilla"... that figure of speech - it's 800 - not 600. May be why no one got the reference.


Sigh...I was hoping it wouldn't come to this. But if you insist...

800 pound gorilla

...meaning: an "_800 pound gorilla_" is somebody who gets whatever they want due to their gargantuan power.

600 pound gorilla *in the room* (_a.k.a, "the white elephant *in the room*"_, depending on where you're from)

...meaning: a "_600 pound gorilla in the room_" refers to a subject, issue or question that is intentionally not mentioned in public discussion because everybody knows it is a contentious matter to talk about.

Get the difference?


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

nirVELOvana said:


> Sigh...I was hoping it wouldn't come to this. But if you insist...
> 
> 800 pound gorilla
> 
> ...


Are you sure you weren't smelling a rat?

Sorry, I just couldn't help it.


----------



## Francis007 (Sep 28, 2013)

I would send them back to Trek / Bontrager for replacement regardless of no warranty. Its going into your dumpster anyways, send it to Wisconsin for their dumpster and a JRA ( just riding along) letter.


----------



## nirVELOvana (Mar 6, 2014)

junior1210 said:


> Are you sure you weren't smelling a rat?
> 
> Sorry, I just couldn't help it.


Aren't you just splitting _hares_?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

nirVELOvana said:


> Sigh...I was hoping it wouldn't come to this. But if you insist...
> 
> 800 pound gorilla
> 
> ...


An 800 lb gorilla is a figure of speech. A 600 lb gorilla in the room is a mixed metaphor used enough that it is becoming a figure of speech, but it is still a mixed metaphor and incorrect.

800 lb gorilla + elephant in the room = 600 lb gorilla in the room?


----------



## nirVELOvana (Mar 6, 2014)

nirVELOvana said:


> junior1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure you weren't smelling a rat?
> ...


Psst... To anybody who feels compelled to correct me on my last post: _I know the difference between Bugs Bunny and human fur_. Trust me on that one


----------



## nirVELOvana (Mar 6, 2014)

foto said:


> An 800 lb gorilla is a figure of speech. A 600 lb gorilla in the room is a mixed metaphor used enough that it is becoming a figure of speech, but it is still a mixed metaphor and incorrect.
> 
> 800 lb gorilla + elephant in the room = 600 lb gorilla in the room?


Consider this: If the evolution of the English language were left up to the dictatorship of pedants and language cops, we would be still be saying stuff like, "_Ye_" (instead of "_you_") and "_thou hast_" (instead of "_you's guys_"). Or writing "_colour_" instead of "_color_". 

Get with the times, Gramps!


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

nirVELOvana said:


> Consider this: If the evolution of the English language were left up to the dictatorship of pedants and language cops, we would be still be saying stuff like, "_Ye_" (instead of "_you_") and "_thou hast_" (instead of "_you's guys_"). Or writing "_colour_" instead of "_color_".
> 
> Get with the times, Gramps!


Actually "Thou hast" means "you have" but so what who cares! Communication be boring, you should know what I mean even though I can't articulate myself too good since I is so lazy.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

nirVELOvana said:


> Psst... To anybody who feels compelled to correct me on my last post: _I know the difference between Bugs Bunny and human fur_. Trust me on that one


Methinks, thou dost protest thine point to the extremities. Besides Bugs and Willie E. Coyote (super-genius) were some good cartoons.


----------



## Maglore (Dec 24, 2012)

While we're talking about the use of the English language, it's 'aluminium' not 'aluminum'.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Maglore said:


> While we're talking about the use of the English language, it's 'aluminium' not 'aluminum'.


.....


----------



## Maglore (Dec 24, 2012)

Hahaha!


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

Attached are some more photos. I agree the probably got dinged before I installed them. I ended up going with Eason EA70 bars. So far so good.


----------

